# Free | Options Trading Course!



## JetDollars (31 July 2004)

*Free | Options Trading Course!*

Options Trading Course for Free:

http://www.21stcenturyoptionseducation.com/page/education/


----------



## RichKid (12 August 2004)

*Re: Free | Options Trading Course!*

Hey,

What's the catch? Says it's worth US$5000?!

RichKid


----------



## positivecashflow (16 August 2004)

*Re: Free | Options Trading Course!*

I just signed up to do this course using a fake hotmail account and I havent seen that catch yet...  I am goin through each of the topics ... there's a lot to learn!  Maybe the catch is your email gets sold to a spam list.  LOL... Oh well... wouldnt be the first time  :-/

Cheers,

J.


----------



## JetDollars (16 August 2004)

*Re: Free | Options Trading Course!*



> I just signed up to do this course using a fake hotmail account and I havent seen that catch yet...   I am goin through each of the topics ... there's a lot to learn!   Maybe the catch is your email gets sold to a spam list.   LOL... Oh well... wouldnt be the first time   :-/
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> J.




J.
That's exactly the catch because now I got a lot of junk mail, but I did exactly like you did, create a new email account and join.

I think in this world you got to do this otherwise you will get a lot of junk mail.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 January 2005)

Hi Jet$

How are you finding the options course now??


----------



## JetDollars (5 February 2005)

The Barbarian Investor,

The course is getting deeper and deeper, but because I have been many books so I kind off understand them.

I have read the course for a while now because too excited in trading the options market.

I love trading options


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (6 February 2005)

Glad to see things are going well jet$, the newsletter from the Trading Room (Chris TATE) didn't seem to think much of Covered Calls, the Protected Buy/Write strategy and the people who market these courses...?


----------



## RichKid (29 March 2005)

JetDollars said:
			
		

> The Barbarian Investor,
> 
> The course is getting deeper and deeper, but because I have been many books so I kind off understand them.
> 
> ...




Hi Jet,
Have you finished the course? How was it? I'm thinking of registering to try it out, did you get to use any of the bonus points they give you?

It'll be good to hear from you.

(PS I hate the pop up ads that come with the site but it's free so I won't complain too much).


----------



## JetDollars (8 April 2005)

Richkid,

I did not finish the course because I am too busy trading....LOL

How are you going?


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (29 September 2005)

Are you still trading the options market Jet$ ??

How have you gone with it?

I pretty much sold up everything a couple of months back (some triggers were fired) and I took profits on some stocks (E-Trade, Real Estate Australia, MGX etc) I've used these profits to buy another property that we got at a steal compared to its value (purchased through a HDT).

Back to watching the market again..

The Barbarian Investor


----------

